# iPad Minni demande conseils



## brch2000 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une tablette, mais hésite un peu devant la pléthore d'offres actuelles. Etant amoureux de la fluidité et du design Apple, j'ai assez naturellement commencé à creuser du coté de l'iPad, notamment version Mini Retina (pour la taille et le poids, plus confortable à mon gout qu'une tablette 10").
L'utilisation que j'aimerais en faire est la suivante:

bureautique légère
streaming de videos depuis des hébergeurs comme purevid ou putlocker
lecture de videos embarquées sur la tablette (pour les trajets sans internet) (je me destine plutot à une tablette Wifi sans SIM)
 lecture de BD et comics
 lecture de PDF complexes (qui ne conviennent pas à l'affichage sur une liseuse type kindle, à cause des tables et schémas par exemple)
longue batterie, fluidité, capacité à s'adapter à des besoins futurs éventuels

J'aimerai savoir si selon vous l'iPad Mini 2 conviendrait à cette utilisation. J'ai notamment un doute sur la partie streaming, si vous avez des retours là-dessus, je suis preneur!

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Novembre 2014)

Pour la lecture de vidéos et de PDF, un grand écran sera plus confortable donc à ta place je mettrais de côté le mini.
Reste iPad 3-4 ou Air.
A quels types de projets futurs la tablette pourrait te servir ?
Si tu as besoin de puissance et si tu peux te le permettre, l'iPad Air serait tip top.
Le 1 à l'air pas mal, le 2 est plus puissant et a le touche iD.


----------



## daffyb (1 Novembre 2014)

n'importe quel iPad fera de la video streaming ! c'est le débit de ta connexion internet qui limitera.


----------



## brch2000 (1 Novembre 2014)

Avant toute chose, j'ai oublié de préciser que je ne compte pas jailbreaker le device (au cas où ça jouerait)

@ paranormal-wizzzard: Pour la video et les PDF, je suis d'accord qu'un grand écran est toujours mieux, mais aussi d'un autre coté moins pratique car se tient à deux mains. Mais je vais regarder l'iPad Air aussi, merci de ton conseil! (mais j'imagine que, niveau capacité software, elles se tiennent au même niveau)

@daffyb: je possède un iPhone, et je n'arrive pas à lire les videos purevid (par exemple) comme je le fais sur mon Mac. Est-ce quand même possible sous iPad (voire sous iPhone et je m'y prends juste comme un manche  )? ou bien tout ce que je peux faire avec une iPad = tout ce que je peux faire avec un iPhone (le confort en moins) ?


----------



## daffyb (1 Novembre 2014)

brch2000 a dit:


> (...)
> @daffyb: je possède un iPhone, et je n'arrive pas à lire les videos purevid (par exemple) comme je le fais sur mon Mac. Est-ce quand même possible sous iPad (voire sous iPhone et je m'y prends juste comme un manche  )? ou bien tout ce que je peux faire avec une iPad = tout ce que je peux faire avec un iPhone (le confort en moins) ?



Tu as bien résumé. Si ça ne marche pas sur ton iPhone, ça ne marchera pas sur ton iPad.
Mais quand tu dis que ça ne marche pas, que se passe-t-il ?
Je ne connais pas ces sites de streaming. Si c'est du flash, c'est sur et certain que ça ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Novembre 2014)

Alors ça doit être comme pour certains jeux en ligne.
Telecharge Google Chrome et utilise le au lieu de Safari et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Twister59 (1 Novembre 2014)

Je te conseille l'iPad mini 2 j'étais un peu dans le même cas que toi et je me suis décider a acheter le mini 2 je l'ai depuis une semaine et il est top. ipad mini 3 inutile au vu du peu d'amélioration quil y a dessus


----------



## antoine_b (2 Novembre 2014)

Idem, J'ai acheté un ipad mini retina cette semaine et c'est vraiment parfait pour ce genre de,utilisation. Même si l'écran 4:3 est pas forcément ce qu'il y a de mieux pour les vidéos,c'est quand même vachement pratique pour Netflix ou autres.
Par contre l'espace part vite, je m'en sers pas mal pour les jeux et certains prennent énormément de place. Il me reste déjà moins de 10go sur les 32g ( enfaite 26go réellement disponible).
Mais vraiment content de mon achat ;-)


----------

